# Estee Lauder



## make_up_maven (Dec 22, 2009)

Estee Lauder Black Smoke Eyeshadow Quad.

The black in this is very pretty - with Teal and Pink micro glitter


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Estee Lauder Powder Gelee in Shimmering Sands*


----------

